# showing abroad



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Sizzle, I drove from Florida to Ontario last year for the Canadian golden national. While being on hold with CKC was a trying experience, really it was easy to get my dog registered, entered in the show, and we had no problems with customs. Overall it was a delightful experience. Are you looking for a handler for the States? Let us know what info you need.


----------



## sizzle2spin (Jan 7, 2011)

appreciate the reply and thanks but I am a canadian and a handler wants to show my boy abroad ( other countries besides canada and the US )so was wondering if anyone has had that experience and could share there info . Are you going to the american national in Conyers Georgia in a couple of weeks ?
Sizzle


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, can't help ya there, other than I know quite a few people here in FL take their dogs to Bahama or Bermuda for the shows there, they said it was more of a social outing than competition but had a lot of fun and the kennel clubs in those countries streamlined things and made it easy to come in. Personally I'm afraid to fly my dogs so I've never tried it. People also have flown to Puerto Rico, those are AKC shows once a year with very low #s for majors... 
Also there is a heavy South American influence at our FL circuit shows during the winter months.
Yes I'm going to the GRCA national in GA 
The Toronto national last year was of course much smaller than our American nationals but no less exciting. I loved every second of it, and took home some ribbons!


----------

